# El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Cafe au Lait Cigar Review - Nice Surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got these for $10 for buying a box of the coronas from jR tobacco. I am not a big fan of this small of a cigar. I changed my mind! This smoke ...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Cafe au Lait Cigar Review - Nice Surprise


----------

